# canal road! (video)



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

a few of the southern mud riderz made a trip to canal road yesterday and met up with some of the southern mudd junkies! it was an awesome ride and it was DEEEEP! enjoy!






don't forget to like, comment, and subscribe for more videos coming soon!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna ride there oneday!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

it's so awesome bro! my favorite place to ride by far! this weekend one guy drove 7 hours to ride there!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Raining today I guess it will be deeper now for sure! 

*Mini Bogger;* you sure are hardcore lil bro, fearless too! :snork:


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Great video, Bogger! That looks like an awesome place to ride. I'm gonna find a weekend that yall are riding there and find me a hotel for the weekend.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice video! Do you just park on the side of the road or is there a parking area?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Y'all see any team kickin up mud or lower Alabama boyz?

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

that was deep! and just think, its raining right now so this coming up weekend it should be flooded! ha nice vid man!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm gonna try to go back this weekend! and the gopro will be rolling!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

@todbnla, no fear. go deep or go home



"The ride says it all"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

well I just found 2 seals leaking on my bike so I might not go back this weekend



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I ran into that problem my self this weekend.what seals are u having problems with?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

where the driveshaft goes into the front diff and where the driveshaft goes into the motor in the back
front:









rear:










"The ride says it all"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yep buddy ...the bottom pic i can really tell ....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not good. Easy fix though! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep,I had to replace the one that goes into the front diff earlier this year.mu newest seal is the water pump shaft seal.not sure how to fix it.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I must be one of the only few not to have rode canal rd. lol

Great vid.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

dont feel alone lsu_mike i haven't been there either


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess me and you need to make our own group and go there, brutelaws. Lol

Looks like I'm gonna have to make the drive down there one of these day experience this place.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I plan on making a ride here very soon. Free to ride and just all out bad a** from what I'm hearing!!!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Give me a shout lsu but ima earn ya I work in the oilfield and my schedule is always a bit sketchy 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Will do buddy. I know how the oilfield can be, worked there several years ago myself.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike when we going? After 500 done or before. I'd love to ride this park


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

either way is good with me if all falls out right i should be on a rotation come 15th of january and that means more time on da lil freak


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lets plan it sometime after that make sure u get the rotation. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

once my rotation starts ill let ya know drew


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

well i didnt go to canal this weekend but went to the spillway yesterday. check it out!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I am also among the few that has never been to Canal Rd....thats on my list for this coming summer though. Nice vids Bogger.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I never been either, we need to hit it up.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

canal is a blast! make sure you got your MIMB snorks and catch can mod done before your ride though.:nutkick: Found out the hard way about the catch can


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

what's catch can mod? must be a brute thing. all ya need is snorkels lol



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> what's catch can mod? must be a brute thing. all ya need is snorkels lol
> 
> 
> 
> "The ride says it all"


Yep. Brute/teryx thing. They puke oil in the air box from crankcase vent. Especially with pipe and controller. Many of burnt up motor cause of this.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

that's not good



"The ride says it all"


----------

